# Question on Rainshadow blanks



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the 1569. What would be the model for a Rainshadow blank in the 11'-12' 5oz range. Looking for a new Striper rod.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Honestly the 1418f would probably be your best bet, 11'9" rated 3-6 I think, throws five good.I'll check my catalog when I get home and see what else fits the bill


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Sur1385 11'6" 2-6oz.
Sur1505 12,6" 2-6oz.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Beat me to it. The SUR1386 is a nice blank that deserves a look also, The ratings are off on the SUR line and I am going off of what Nick from Breakaway said about the 1386. It should make a fine 5oz rod, if his info was correct, but I havent handled one yet


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

AbuMike, give Barry Weaver (Bdreamweaver) a call if you want a quality blank at a decent price. He's also one heck of a builder and has wrapped several rods for me and Rockfish1. PM me if you want his phone #.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the SUR1385F and it zings 5oz. all day..The tip is light and sensitive. The 1386 is a little heavier. I have handles reds and stripers with this rod as well as big OV rays. The 1418 is now back and may fit in perfectly for what you are looking for.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

In speaking with Karry Batson, he said that the ratings are off...And that you could add @ 2oz. to this years batch.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVIN said:


> In speaking with Karry Batson, he said that the ratings are off...And that you could add @ 2oz. to this years batch.


He has sent me some info also,and compared the SUR1506 to the old 1509, I have handled the sur1506 and dont agree with him at all. the 1506 did not feel like a 8n bait rod to me, and Nick rated it at 6oz max. And Nick was doing the rating for them, just never finished it.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I just build a SUR 1508 and it is not over rated at all, you can throw 8 with it but it likes 6-7 alot. It is lighter than a Ballistic 35 and casts just as well.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

1 Old Favorite Surf Blank Brought Back for 2009-2010
Model	Color	Length	Sections	Line Wt.	Butt	Tip	Action	Blank Wt.	MSRP
SU1418F-M	Matte Clear	11'9"	2	15-40lb	1.01	10	Mod Fast	13.51 oz.	$168.21


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Honestly the 1418f would probably be your best bet, 11'9" rated 3-6 I think, throws five good.I'll check my catalog when I get home and see what else fits the bill





KEVIN said:


> 1 Old Favorite Surf Blank Brought Back for 2009-2010
> Model	Color	Length	Sections	Line Wt.	Butt	Tip	Action	Blank Wt.	MSRP
> SU1418F-M	Matte Clear	11'9"	2	15-40lb	1.01	10	Mod Fast	13.51 oz.	$168.21


I like how you think


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

If the 1418 is back and you really want a Rainshadow I would go with that. If your not 100% on the Rainshadow take a look at the AFAW Universal or the 12' CTS 2 - 6 oz.....................


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys. got a couple Rainshadows lined up for pick up while on vacation in 2 weeks. i'm not a big fan of the AFAW. tried them and it's just not for me..


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

1386 or 1418 is the ticket


----------

